# Doug Wilson Audio



## RamistThomist (Aug 29, 2004)

Granted he is not the most popular guy on the board, but does anybody know where you can find audio sermons/lectures of Doug Wilson online?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 29, 2004)

http://www.christkirk.com/


----------

